# Super pig



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

What are the thoughts on using super pig or other similar products? Does it work? could it cause any unwanted side affects and what is a safe frequency of use? ect...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use it once every other week or so.I definitely helps enhance,reds and yellows.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You should read through some threads on the subject, it's been discussed thoroughly before:
https://www.google.com/search?q=den...87,d.dmQ&fp=bda266a3aec0330a&biw=1366&bih=586

In brief, it helps enhance the reds/oranges/yellows in your frogs if they have those colors. It won't enhance blues/greens. If you're supplementing with repashy cal plus already, cal+ has all the ingredients superpig has included in it (i believe cal+ is like 6% superpig).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Superpig is good stuff, and actually does much more than act as a color enhancer. Check out Ed's comments here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/80019-repashy-calcium-plus-general-questions.html


----------

